
95% of ATMs use COBOL, but where are the new COBOL programmers? - benballjr
https://thenewstack.io/cobol-everywhere-will-maintain/
======
daly
My first programming job was in COBOL. I don't even list it on my resume. I
taught a class in COBOL at UConn a long time ago. The IBM mainframe
instruction set is a practically perfect target for compiled COBOL. As I
recall, the 'translate and test' instruction has a COBOL counterpart. And the
PIC format is very clever. All in all, a nice language for business-related
record processing.

COBOL is one of the easier languages to learn but I have yet to see a job ad
for a COBOL programmer.

